# antique flashlights?



## SFG2Lman (Aug 20, 2012)

Just curious, does anyone collect the old flashlights? Rayovacs from the 30s, I have recently bought a few cheap on eBay and at antique shops. I'm thinking of making a little display with an old eveready ad (1920ish) for the background of the cabinet. They are usually cheap, but I have no idea if any of them are worth anything, is there someone that does the same (obviously I have the brightest LEDs for using, but its fun to see how far we've come).


----------



## SFG2Lman (Aug 20, 2012)

I shouldn't start threads from my phone, I scrolled a little further and my eyes are beginning to adjust to the dimmer power of the past lol I see I am not alone, I just need to do the research, I love this forum!


----------

